# Survivors of gun season



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)




----------



## Hunt&fish4life (Dec 28, 2011)

Looks like you better get your smoke pole ready.


----------



## ironman172 (Apr 12, 2009)

Nice!! That one looks similar to one...... I had down on my place...and he's out in daylight hours....yep..... get something ready


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

How can this be??????? I thought the coyotes ate them all


----------



## GOLDFISH (Mar 10, 2006)

And that is why my bow and i will be on stand in about two hours or less 

Nice Pic!


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Not bad! Do you get a lot of gun pressure at your place?


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Mushijobah said:


> Not bad! Do you get a lot of gun pressure at your place?


Only if they cross the fences, then there are a lot of hunters, shooting and deer killed. They are pretty safe if they stay home


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

You should have some good one's next year if they don't leave the property. Good luck with the smokeless mzl this week.


----------

